#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-03-24
<obsidii> hello
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-03-26
<phillip> CarstenG: da?
<CarstenG> hi
<phillip> hi
<phillip> wie hatten wir das jetzt mit »Neustart« gemacht? Haben wir da was beschlossen?
<CarstenG> Noch nicht-
<CarstenG> aber es scheint wohl auf Neustart hinauszulaufen...
<phillip> das war auch das alte oder?
<CarstenG> Das würde ich zumindest so machen
<CarstenG> Nee, das alte ist »Neustarten«
<phillip> weil:
<phillip> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/indicator-session/+pots/indicator-session/de/15/+translate
<phillip> vom  2013-08-25
<CarstenG> Was es alles gibt :-)
<phillip> :)
<phillip> so muss wieder
<phillip> nicht viel Zeit heute
<phillip> bis denn
<CarstenG> ok
<CarstenG> man sieht sich
<CarstenG> ich geb noch was frei :-)
<phillip> gut
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-03-28
<phillip> hey CarstenG
<CarstenG> hi
<phillip> hast du hier für eine Idee: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/texinfo/+pots/texinfo/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions texinfo ist ein komisches Programm
<phillip> und wie wollen wir z.B https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/util-linux/+pots/util-linux/de/30/+translate übersetzen? »ioctl«-Fehler auf %s oder so wie der Vorschlag?
<phillip> und »Import bestehender Upstream-Übersetzungen in Launchpad« steht im wiki macht das einer?
<CarstenG> »ioctl«-Fehler auf %s klingt gut.
<CarstenG> Mmmmh, mit den Upstreamübersetzungen kenn ich mich auch nicht aus...
<CarstenG> Ja, und texinfo hab ich auch noch nie benutzt...
<phillip> ok
<CarstenG> Schwierig, da die Übersetzung einfach so einzuschätzen
<phillip> jap
<CarstenG> Was machen wir denn mit den 3 letzten Vorschlägen in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/evolution-data-server/+pots/evolution-data-server/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<phillip> ja
<CarstenG> Diese »search_contacts« und »vcards« gefallen mir nicht.
<CarstenG> Da fehlt mir aber auch der Zusammenhang, und wo man diese Zeichenketten mal live sieht.
<phillip> kommen auch nicht nochmal vor
<phillip> e-mail Programm davon der Server mit Daten
<phillip> (ach ne)
<phillip> »search_contacts« »Suche in den Kontakten«
<phillip> »vcard« »elektronische Visitenkarte«
<phillip> vielleicht
<phillip> ppq oder toddy habt ihr dazu eine Meinung, wissen?
<CarstenG> ich installier mal Evolution auf meiner Testmaschine...
<CarstenG> Vielleicht finde ich die da...
<phillip> mach ich auch mal …
<phillip> muss so oder mal updaten
<phillip> ohh Gott installiert der viel
<phillip> hmm CarstenG finde ich nicht, aber bei mir ist auch was mit den locels kaputt
<CarstenG> Ja, ich finde das auch nicht. Ich werde Daniel mal schreiben, er kann uns hoffentlich beschreiben, wo man diese Zeichenketten live sieht.
<phillip> mach, aber mach dir mal nicht so große hoffnungen :)
<phillip> wollte mal Packetbeschreibung übersetzen aber das geht wengen dem timeout nicht, 10 mal oder so
<CarstenG> Hast du ihn denn auch schon mal angeschrieben?
<phillip> nein
<CarstenG> ok, dann hab ich ja ne Chance, das er antwortet. :-)
<phillip> ja, aber ich denke nicht das er weiter helfen kann, aber vielleicht haben wir ja Glück
<phillip> CarstenG: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Konsistenz brauchen wir nicht mehr oder ist auch schon alt. Kann ich das Auskommentieren?
 * phillip macht das wiki mal wieder clean
<CarstenG> mmmh, sind denn die Infos dann wo anders?
<phillip> in den Standartübersetzungen
<CarstenG> Scheint ja ne hilfreiche Liste zu sein auf den ersten Blick...
<phillip> und das wurde das letzte mal 2011 bearbeitet
<phillip> ist als veraltert
<phillip> und wir brauchen die Seite nicht oder?
<CarstenG> Naja, da ich nicht weiß wo du die ausgegraben hast und ich da auch noch nie drübergestolpert bin, dann kannst du die wohl auskommentieren.
<phillip> Aufgaben/Ständige Aufgaben
<CarstenG> ja, hab ich jetzt auch gerade gefunden :-)
<CarstenG> ok, hab gerade mal 3 Stichproben gemacht im Vergleich zu den Standardübersetzungen... Da sind die Dinge nicht alle drin...
<phillip> welche
<CarstenG> also vielleiucht doch besser drin lassen?
<CarstenG> Bittorrent
<CarstenG> cups
<CarstenG> jack
<phillip> sind klar
<phillip> kann sie sonst auch mit eintragen
<CarstenG> Naja, die Groß/Kleinschreibung bei solchen Eigennamen ist da halt gemeint, damit die immer gleich ist.
<CarstenG> Also ich finde, es schadet nicht, wenn die Liste bleibt.
<phillip> ok, dann lassen wir sie drin
<phillip> aber was machen wir mit der Status Spalte
<phillip> weil die ist ja so alt wie sie ist sinnlos
<phillip> aber jetzt mal berichtig, wo wir die Übersetzung schon geändert haben
<CarstenG> Ja, der Status ist jetzt natürlich veraltet.
<CarstenG> So, ich klink mich mal aus.
<CarstenG> Gute Nacht.
<phillip> wollen wir den Status wegnehmen da ja gerade niemand das bearbeitet?
<phillip> Nacht
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2016-03-29
<dkessel> Möchte sich noch jemand an https://translations.launchpad.net/unity8/trunk beteiligen? ;) Soll wohl ins nächste Update für die Ubuntu Devices kommen, wenn ausreichen % übersetzt sind...
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2020-03-29
<chrissi2711> Hallo zusammen!
<toddy> Hallo chrissi2711
<j0k> guten Abend zusammen
<toddy> Guten Abend j0k :)
<toddy> Hallo und herzlich willkommen beim Tatort Ubuntu. :)
<toddy> Heute haben wir den Tatort mit der Folge "Übersetzungen"
<toddy> Wir sind gerade in den letzten Zügen für die Übersetzung für das neue Release. Hier sind Pakete die noch übersetzt werden müssen: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<toddy> Legt jemand zum ersten Mal bei den Übersetzungen Hand an?
<toddy> Bzw. wissen alle wie die Übersetzungen funktionieren?
<hagesch> ja, bzw. nein.
<chrissi2711> Ja ich kenne mich schon aus
<hagesch> ich lese mir https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators durch.
<toddy> hagesch: das ist ein guter Startpunkt.
<mikawe> habe auch schon mitgearbeitet...also ok
<toddy> hagesch: ein wichtiger Link auf der Seite ist der Link zu den Standardübersetzungen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Standard%C3%BCbersetzungen
<toddy> In Launchpad finden die Übersetzungen statt. Dort herrscht generell ein 4-Augen-Prinzip. Einer schlägt eine Übersetzung vor und dann macht jemand dei Qualitätssicherung.
<toddy> hagesch: falls Fragen bei der Anleitung entstehen, dann frag einfach.
<hagesch> Mach ich, am 2018-04-22 hatte ich schon mal übersetzt...
<toddy> hagesch: na, dann liegt es ja fast zwei Jahre zurück. :)
<hagesch> Moin Florian S
<hagesch> Muss ich erst freigeschaltet werden in Launchpad?
<j0k> vermutlich muss man sich mindestens anmelden
<hagesch> das bin ich.
<j0k> und auch bestätigt und dann eingelogged?
<hagesch> ok. war auf der subdomaine. Habe jetzt auf launchpad zugriff.
<hagesch> j0k ja
<hagesch> das ist der Link in Launchpad? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+lang/de
<toddy> hagesch: ja
<toddy> am besten kann man sich zu dieser Gruppe hinzufügen: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-de-community – falls einem dann noch Rechte fehlen sollten bei der Übersetzung sollen die dadurch gesetzt werden, aber meines Wissens ist es nicht Voraussetzung in der Gruppe mitglied zu sein, damit man Übersetzungen tätigen kann.
 * j0k wär sicher ein schlechter Übersetzer
<toddy> j0k: warum?
<j0k> meine Englischkenntnisse sind Jahrzehnte alt
<j0k> und auch meine Kenntnisse der deutschen Rechtschreibung
<toddy> oh, das ist dann wirklich etwas schwer. Vor Jahrzehnten gab es auch viele von den Worten auch gar nicht, die wir jetzt übersetzen. :D
<toddy> wobei das deutsche Sprachgefühl höchstwahrscheinlich auch sehr wichtig ist. man kann zwar auch deepl benutzen, um da Vorschläge zu bekommen, aber viel ist da noch nicht so gut, dass man das 1:1 kopieren kann.
<j0k> naja - man bekommt so nebei schon manches mit. Aber Dolmatcher wär wohl nicht mein Beruf
<toddy> aber Übersetzungsprogramme sind schon wesentlich besser geworden.
<hagesch> Ich überspringe das was ich nicht verstehe...
<toddy> hagesch: ja, klar. Manchmal sind die Übersetzungen auch nicht nur kompliziert wegen des englischen, sondern auf Grund des Kontextes.
<hagesch> zB https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/snapd/+pots/snappy/de/134/+translate
<hagesch> Datenbanksicherung-Hinweis, dass der Befehl nicht gefunden wurde?
<mikawe> hagesch: ja das ist ein mieses Ding, zumal man Dump übersetzen kann, der Begriff aber eigentlich geläufig ist. Finde ich auch schwer so etwas.
<hagesch> Wird der Befehl nicht gefunden, der Parameter oder vielleicht unter diesem Ausdruck der Pfad? Müsste man ausprobieren und die englische "Fehlermeldung" provozieren, damit man den Kontext weis.
<toddy> Leider ist dort auch keine Angabe, wo es im Quelltext zu finden ist. Dies steht in der Regel immer unter den Datensatz "Located in ...". Da hat man dann häufig auch die Möglichkeit7 aus dem Quellcode Rückschlüsse zu ziehen.
<hagesch> Danke für den Hinweis.
<hagesch> Meine Übersetzung ist "Dump advise database for use by command-not-found." "Der Datenbank-Dump-Befehl wurde nicht gefunden."
<hagesch> Ist ein Vorschlag.
<hagesch> Wo seit Ihr gerade am Übersetzen?
<toddy> Ich habe gerade ein paar Übersetzungen von mikawe qualitätsgesichert. :)
<hagesch> An "snap" getraut sich bisher niemand ran. Sind komplexe Übersetzungen...
<mikawe> :) ach wie lieb..bin gerade noch bei webkit2gtk
<toddy> hagesch: die leichten haben wir schon geschafft :D
<mikawe> toddy: die waren ja auch leicht :)
<j0k> vielleicht weil snap auch noch skeptisch gesehen wird?
<hagesch> j0k kann ich mir auch vorstellen.
<mikawe> j0k: ich finde die Übersetzungen in dem Bereich echt komplex. So wie toddy vorhin schon gesagt hat: Kontext und so...
<toddy> Ja, es gibt Übersetzungen die schwieriger sind und welche die leichter sind.
<hagesch> Offtopic: wie bekommen ich meinen Schlüssel openPGP auf den Ubuntu-Keyserver? über https://launchpad.net/~hansgeorschulz/+editpgpkeys nimmt er Ihn nicht an.. "Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key
<hagesch> oder nimmt er nur gpg und nicht gpg2 schlüssel?
<hagesch> @Offtopic habe es gefunden: "gpg2 --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com $GPGKEY
<chrissi2711> Ich geh dann mal, muss morgen früh raus. Tschau!
<toddy> ich ziehe noch eben die vim Korrekturen durch.
<mikawe> Bis die Tage...gucke jetzt "Der Schacht" das sieht übel aus...bin gespannt.
<toddy> ciao mikawe
<mikawe> cya
<hagesch> viel Spaß miakwe
<mikawe> ciao hagesch...bist in wob?
<hagesch> nein in DE = Deutsch Evern
<mikawe> io...bis dann
<hagesch> Was bedeutet diese Fehlermeldung beim Übersetzen? "number of format specifications in 'msgid' and 'msgstr' does not match"
<hagesch> Antwort: Wenn Variable wie %s übersetzt werden müssen die natürlich auch mitübernommen werden.
<toddy> jo, richtig. das ist so ein Check bei den Übersetzungen
<toddy> msgid ist der Ausgangsstring in englisch. Und das was wir eingeben als Vorschlag ist der msgstr
<toddy> so sind die Po-Dateien aufgebaut, wie für die Übersetzungen in den Programmen zu finden sind
<hagesch> okay. Gibt es nächsten Sonntag auch ein Ubuntu-Tatort?
<toddy> ja, machen wir wieder.
<hagesch> Ich verabschiede mich und wünsche eine schöne gesunde Woche..
<toddy> jetzt steht es auch auf ubuntuusers.de https://ubuntuusers.de/calendar/2020/04/05/tatort-ubuntu/
<toddy> ja ebenso, hagesch
